# PM Calculator



## Claudie (Dec 14, 2010)

Found a site with a calculator that tells the percentage of gold in Karate gold by weight.

http://gold.yabz.com/jewelry.htm

It also tells the dollar amount of the gold on the date you check it.

Not only gold but other PMs as well.


----------



## joem (Dec 14, 2010)

excellent post,thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## rusty (Dec 15, 2010)

This precious metals calculator much easier to use. http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp


----------



## Claudie (Dec 15, 2010)

rusty said:


> This precious metals calculator much easier to use. http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp




Yep, that looks like a better one. It gives more options & more options are always better....


----------



## Oz (Dec 15, 2010)

They are both wrong as they do not take into account that most karat gold is under karated by ½ - 1 karat legally if made in the USA. One karat is 1 part in 24, or roughly 4% of 100%. If you are buying gold you could easily overpay by 2-4% following hallmarks and the calculators. earn to acid test your gold and make your own spreadsheet calculators.


----------



## rusty (Dec 15, 2010)

Oz said:


> They are both wrong as they do not take into account that most karat gold is under karated by ½ - 1 karat legally if made in the USA. One karat is 1 part in 24, or roughly 4% of 100%. If you are buying gold you could easily overpay by 2-4% following hallmarks and the calculators. earn to acid test your gold and make your own spreadsheet calculators.



Dave you missed the radio box Markup/Discount % allowing the buyer to make adjustments.


----------



## Oz (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes I did. 

People do need to be aware though of the legal (and illegal) under karating. Looking at your calculator again I would manually enter the purity after testing then use the discount feature for adjusting price as to percentage of spot to pay or sell at. 

I would still prefer to trust a spreadsheet I made over one written by someone else that may have hidden errors. Mistakes can be costly.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 16, 2010)

This might help a little.

View attachment ArtsInQuartation.xls


----------

